# Here we go again.



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Look like we are going to have some free time for a while. We got a new preservation coordinator for our area and she is a piece of work.

I just a few days she has declared that the CY pay for "natural debris" will be half of what it has always been and what all other coordinators have been paying us. She has also decided that our CY counts are less than half of what me and everyone else I have had look at them says they are. Then she simply decided that jobs that we have always got about $2,400 for are only worth $720. She will not pay extra for over sized houses. She refuses to see filth of any kind in the pictures. 

So beginning next week we will be changing our focus to pursuing more direct work and less work from her. 

Hopefully the practice of changing coordinators every month will solve this problem for us soon.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmmm let me think is this Cyprexx


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Hmmm let me think is this Cyprexx


Yep their reps are horrible. Two or three years ago I swear they must have changed their pay structure to their reps to include a large incentive based on how little they can get away paying the contractors. They must also have a little competition to see how many times they can get you to go back to a house for bogus reasons.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

You guessed correct. Up until last week we have had few issues with them. It is funny how things work out. I have two brokers offer me direct work and this happens. I was wondering how we would be able to handle two new clients who would potentially pay more $ and faster and then I now I have the time to follow up on them. 

Hopefully this is divine providence.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> You guessed correct. Up until last week we have had few issues with them. It is funny how things work out. I have two brokers offer me direct work and this happens. I was wondering how we would be able to handle two new clients who would potentially pay more $ and faster and then I now I have the time to follow up on them.
> 
> Hopefully this is divine providence.








Any time you can bypass a national or regional............ its a good day.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Any time you can bypass a national or regional............ its a good day.


Agreed. Four years ago nobody would talk to us because we were just another new company looking for work with no background or experience to back up our claims. Now I am surprised at how receptive many of the same places are.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If everyone would stop "accepting" these nitwits twlling us "what they will pay" and start telling them 
This is what I need...and stand your ground...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> If everyone would stop "accepting" these nitwits twlling us "what they will pay" and start telling them
> This is what I need...and stand your ground...


That is exactly what I am doing. That is why I am getting the free time. The coordinator in question has been doing this for five years now so she has an answer for everything. All of them intended to disarm you and make you question your bidding methods so she can beat down the price.

I calmly show her the math behind the bidding and she gets pissed and then starts declaring that the price paid per CY is lower to get the price down. So then I tell her I am not going to budge on the per CY price when I know for a fact she is dead wrong. 

She finally got mad an reassigned the job. 

On the next job I bid a little over $1,900 and she countered with a price that is below the flat rate for Cyprexx. What a maroon. Like I would haul of 60+ Cy of debris for $320. Know I know there is a guy out there who will do that so I told her to let him have it. 

I find out tomorrow if she was able to find him. 

She is as sweet a honey when you talk to her on the phone, but her emails are abrasive to say the least. She dictates to you and gets pissed when you calmly say, "No."


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> That is exactly what I am doing. That is why I am getting the free time. The coordinator in question has been doing this for five years now so she has an answer for everything. All of them intended to disarm you and make you question your bidding methods so she can beat down the price.
> 
> I calmly show her the math behind the bidding and she gets pissed and then starts declaring that the price paid per CY is lower to get the price down. So then I tell her I am not going to budge on the per CY price when I know for a fact she is dead wrong.
> 
> ...



You just described an "employer" speaking to an employee....


----------



## bmireo (Aug 29, 2013)

The nationals seem to love to blur or destroy the line between employee and independent contractor...SG did this constantly to a firm I worked for previously.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

One of the companies I have always liked working for(have a great rep that actually listens to me) just got a new QC woman. She is totally insane. What she can see in a picture boggles the mind. A wide angle shot of the floor comes back as "human feces on floor. Remove at own expense. " Really? How would she know? I complained and got it removed. Power hungry desk jockey did not like that. The next day I had a request for more info on a different property because I forgot to check a box. So, I check the appropriate box and resend with an apology for screwing up. The new QC ***** gets it and sends it back with 10 additional items. All ridiculous.
So I sent in a revised contractor price agreement doubling my prices because I cannot work under these conditions and constant multiple return trips to property. The woman's emails make my eyes bleed they are so bad
Haven't heard back yet, but it's really a shame that one bad apple is ruining my relationship with them.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Don't let one rep get to you*



MNanny said:


> One of the companies I have always liked working for(have a great rep that actually listens to me) just got a new QC woman. She is totally insane. What she can see in a picture boggles the mind. A wide angle shot of the floor comes back as "human feces on floor. Remove at own expense. " Really? How would she know? I complained and got it removed. Power hungry desk jockey did not like that. The next day I had a request for more info on a different property because I forgot to check a box. So, I check the appropriate box and resend with an apology for screwing up. The new QC ***** gets it and sends it back with 10 additional items. All ridiculous.
> So I sent in a revised contractor price agreement doubling my prices because I cannot work under these conditions and constant multiple return trips to property. The woman's emails make my eyes bleed they are so bad
> Haven't heard back yet, but it's really a shame that one bad apple is ruining my relationship with them.


They don't last long.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

The good ones sure don't...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> You just described an "employer" speaking to an employee....


Actually that is the typical contractor subcontractor relationship I have experienced many times over the years. 

Overall my experience as a subcontractor in P&P has been far superior to what I experienced for 15+ years as a drywall contractor. At least the banks are actually afraid of a lien. GCs just allow the bond to pay it off at 10 cents on the dollar.


----------

